# setting up Dual Channel



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

My cousin has a computer, specs are as follows:

Foxconn NF4SK8AA
Athlon 64 X2 4800
2x Kensington 1gb pc3200 (total of 2gb)
Xfx Nvidia 7900GS 256mg video
250gb SATA HD
Aspire 500watt power supply

Now my question. When starting up his computer it says that he is only running at 333mhz when his ram is 400mhz and only in single channel. Is there something that needs to be turned on or switched in BIOS to allow it to run at full 400mhz and in dual channel? The chips of ram are in the correct slots to run in dual channel. I checked and double checked to make sure. Also, he bought the two sticks of ram at differant times but are the same exact model number, but one has a blue board and the other has a green board. Does this make any differance? Thanks ahead of time for your input.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

When the computer POSTs, enter the bios by hitting the designated key. Usually delete or esc or f2 or something along those lines. Get into the advanced features, and scroll down to the memory configuration. Set the MemClock to 200mhz, save, exit, reboot, enjoy.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok. Did that. Now it shows it as DDR400. But, it still doesn't read it as dual channel. and you also didn't answer my second question about the board colors being differant on identical memory. I'm guessing it's a stupid question but i was just wondering.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I question weather or not the memory modules are indeed the same if they have different color pcb's. A lot of memory vendors will keep the same P/N but change the memory chip mfg's as price or availability dictates....hence when purchacing dual channel memory it is usually advised to buy a kit...the modules in the kit are normally binned and matched to assure proper operation in a dual channel config. Both modules of memory should be in the same color dimm sockets for dual channel operation...ie both modules in the black dimm sockets or blue, yellow etc.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, ok. I had looked at the manual and it wasn't clear on what it said. It said that putting the ram in Slot 1 and 3 would make it dual channel. Now i'm questioning the manual, lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If the manual reads 1 and 3 are used for dual channel, then that is exactly how its to be to set up dual channel. 1 and 3 if you have 2 RAM sticks in. Colors usually designate single channel memory and dual channel on some boards. 

If the mobo is THIS then it runs at maximum of DDR400Mhz with 4GB maximum set up in Dual Channel.

What version motherboard is it from these? 

a) NF4SK8AA-8EKRS
b) NF4SK8AA-8EKRSH
c) NF4SK8AA-8KRS


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I put the ram in the same color dimm slots and it is working in dual channel. i'm not sure the version but i got it to work. thanks for the help


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats ! I hope all is working well now, please don't hesitate to post if you have any other questions.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

No problems yet. Other than Wendy's giving me the wrong stuff through drive-thru, but that's a whole other matter. lol. I don't really see a big difference in load time from 2gb single channel to 2gb dual channel in Battlefield 2: SF. The only real thing I notice is the amount (or lack there of) of lag I get. But after adding that extra stick of ram I load faster than 90% of the other players. I love it.

I would also like to ask the question of overclocking memory; it's benefits, flaws, ways to keep it running for a long time overclocked (I know that overclocking wears out hardware and voids warrenty, I just wanna get the most out of my memory). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

See: http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Computer_Science/2005/overclocking.asp


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Very helpful.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Which coomputer are you looking to OC, I,m not an AMD guy so my knowledge on OC'ing them is very limited, however I will say that OC is dependent on a lot of factors. 1Gb modules tend to OC less than 512 modules, also will depend on what chips the memory are, the pcb they were put on (mfg) and voltage they will tolerate......no two components will OC the same....while I can only get 3.7Ghz out of my 3.4 stable many others can go higher. How well your components are cooled, the quality of your psu, the tweakability of your mobo etc...not to mention its possible to completely ruin your computer if you don't do it right. With that...if you want OC help I suggest you start a new thread, that way those who know more about your components will see and be able to offer advice.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't plan on oc'ing anytime soon. I just wanted some general knowlage of the benefits and downsides of oc'ing. The only thing i'd want to overclock would be my memory. Maybe get a few more megahertz out of it. What I plan on doing is buying some copper memory heatsinks and using them if/when I actually do this. What i'm wondering is, will oc'ing my memory ruin anything else; ie. motherboard, cpu, northbridge; what damage would be done to those componants if the memory is overclocked, and would getting heatsinks for the memory help keep it cool so no damage is done?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

twajetmech said:


> ....no two components will OC the same....while I can only get 3.7Ghz out of my 3.4 stable many others can go higher.


Mine is one that has gone much higher being stable as tested by Prime95, yes.


milehile said:


> I don't plan on oc'ing anytime soon. I just wanted some general knowlage of the benefits and downsides of oc'ing. The only thing i'd want to overclock would be my memory. Maybe get a few more megahertz out of it. What I plan on doing is buying some copper memory heatsinks and using them if/when I actually do this. What i'm wondering is, will oc'ing my memory ruin anything else; ie. motherboard, cpu, northbridge; what damage would be done to those components if the memory is overclocked, and would getting heatsinks for the memory help keep it cool so no damage is done?


Anything can happen, its that sort of risky option. Best needed is *cooling*, extra cooling. You motherboard/processor in particular can be OC'd and if you search google for overlockers of this mobo/processor/memory, you'll be able to get a rough idea of what is safe for it and what not. Some processors can go +2Ghz with much extra cooling (conroe) and some cannot even go 50Mhz (an Athlon I had) like one of my first ones that blew up. :sad:

With RAM, is a little different. Most can be OC'd a little at least but as the mod mentioned, it depends on your component combination, mainly.

A new thread is ion order for all to deal with that specifically and accurately I feel.

You're welcome BTW.


----------

